# Breeders?



## Zaptinfamily (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone has any feedback on: Crooked Creek Vizslas or Calvaresi Kennel. Any feedback would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

What are you looking for in a pup?

A quick google search brings up both breeders. First breeder states that they are "hobby" breeders, also there are some issues with their male's ancestry(??) so that would be a pass for me. A few red flags for me with the second breeder as well: breeds RR's as well as V's. Neither mention whether their dogs work or are titled, whether they are health checked, and if pups come with health guarantees, all important to me. 

Although you will have to dig a little bit deeper by contacting either kennel, there are breeders who are very transparent about all of these things on their website. The sire and dam of my dog have all their info listed on the breeder's website; DNA profile, pedigree, all health clearances (hips, elbows, eyes, thyroid), and titles. These are all things I would require before putting a deposit on a puppy.


----------



## ksand24 (Nov 21, 2014)

Check out Martinsen's Red Point Kennel. Great bloodlines. Great people. 
www.martinsensvizslas.com/


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I would not recommend either. Way too many red flags and nowhere near enough information about the breeding stock, written guarantees, etc.


----------



## Zaptinfamily (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you for the responses. 
We are looking for a family dog with a nice temperament. 
We will continue researching!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Zap - a pup bred from a proven line of field champions is the only way 2 go - the breeders have spent a small fortune 2 get these titles - why would you go away from a 1000yrs of breeding 2 fit your needs ? V's are gun dogs & lap MUTTS !!!!!!!!


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Beware....having a Vizsla will change you! 

That is if you are anything like us. 

We were just looking for a nice family dog too. One that got along well with people, kids, and other animals. We knew they had alot of energy. We knew that they could be destructive or have anxiety issues if their energy was not properly harnessed or if they did not have a "job" to do. 

So, we got our puppy and kept her busy. Which in turn, kept us busy. We walked, we played, we went to obedience classes, we did obedience in the house and in the yard, we hid pheasant wings in the yard. Our puppy was great! 

But she changed me! I got up off the couch! I took her outside. I played with her. I trained her. I STILL train her. We started HUNTING! I have never hunted BEFORE! LOL. 

She has even made me more social. I am very shy and don't like talking to people. But now I talk to everyone about her! 

I did all of this for two reasons. 1....I did not want a destructive and crazy dog. 2....It makes HER happy! And there is the added benefit of it being better for my health as well!

If you are not willing to change your life for this dog, If you do not have the time, or are willing to make the time. And I am talking a minimum of 1 to 2 hours a day for exercise. If you are not willing to spend as much time with this DOG as you are a CHILD. Then a Vizsla is not for you. Maybe look into a nice golden retriever or a labrador.


----------

